# General > Genealogy >  Alexander Bain from Tannach and Bain Family Trees

## IndolentFop

Hi there

I'm researching the family tree on my mother's side and I seem to have hit some brick walls.  I've been through the various Bain threads on here and found some excellent information.  I was wondering if anyone had made any headway in the two or three years since those posts were made.

Here's what I have so far.  

My great-grandfather was Alexander Bain who was born on March 15th 1880 at Tannach.  He married Jane Miller on 24th September 1909 and they had at least two children - Helen Sutherland Bain [b: 26/12/1909 so cutting the wedding pretty fine!] and Elizabeth Jane Thomson Bain [26/11/1911].  They may have had other children, perhaps a George Cecil MacKay Bain born in Inverness in 1917.  I have no idea as to what happened to Alexander or Jane or whether they had other children too.

His father [my gg grandfather] was another Alexander Bain, born in 1831 in Watten.  He married Helen Sutherland [b:  ~1844] on 27th October 1865 and she seems to have been his second wife.  She died in 1905 but I have no idea as to what happened to him.  Alexander seems to have had numerous children.  His first wife was perhaps Jane Bain nee MacAdie who died in 1864 from a ruptured womb but the parents' names don't tally on the Bain MacAdie birth certificate.

John Bain b: 1860, Catherine Bain b: 1861, William Bain 1867  1939, Marjory Bain 1869  1950, Johan Bain b: 1873, Robert Bain 1877  1931, Alexander Bain
b: 1880, James Bain b: 1884 and George Cecil McKay Bain b: 1888.

Alexander's father was perhaps another Alexander Bain [b: 1793, perhaps died 1836] who was married to Margaret Mullikin [1800  1863]

I now start guessing more and more as to relations and the tree starts to look chaotic.  This last Alexander's father was perhaps William Bain and his mother  Margaret Leith

Any help or guidance is welcomed or if you want to share information and documents, that would be great

Cheers

Alistair

----------


## subadger@iinet.net.au

Hello Alastair
Jane Miller who married Alexander Bain in 1909 was my great aunt and I too haven't been able to find out what happened to her or her husband, although I think I have found a marriage for their daughter Helen in Inverness in 1952 and Helen's death there in 1999. Jane Miller's brother Murdoch moved from Wick to Inverness. so there could be a connection there. Are you relates through Helen or Elizabeth Jane?
I can tell you all about the Miller family!

Regards

Susan

----------


## IndolentFop

Hi Susan

I am related via Helen Sutherland Bain, who died in 1999.  As you say, she married John Graham Scougall in 1952 but she had had at least two children by then.  

Alexander Bain and Jane Miller had three daughters [Helen Sutherland Bain, Jane Thomson Bain and Margaret McDermaid Bain] and possibly some sons [maybe George Cecil MacKay was one of them].

I have tried to work out if they left the country [I have seen suggestions on other trees that perhaps many of the family went to the US] but I can't find any evidence for this.

I am more than happy to share what I have

Kind regards

Alistair

----------


## Rosemary Skea

I have found 2 possible matches for a death for Alexander Bain.  

1892 - Alexander Bain - 60 - GROS ref 043/00 0001 and  1907 - Alexander Bain - 78 - GROS ref 043/00/0037.  If you have a copy of Hellen's death certificate, it will indicate whether she was a widow or not.  Both these deaths are in Wick parish.

I don't know if you are aware of the FREECEN web site where census data is free to view.  You will find the family in Wick in 1851,1861 and 1871 .The 1881 Wick census is not yet on line but the family is still in Wick at that time. 

Hempriggs	Bain	Alexander	head	m		49		Crofter		CAI	Watten
		Bain	Hellen		wife	m		37					CAI	Latheron
		Bain	John		son			21					CAI	Wick
		Bain	Cathrine	dau			19					CAI	Wick
		Bain	William	son			14		Scholar		CAI	Wick
		Bain	Marjory	dau			12		Scholar		CAI	Wick
		Bain	Hellen		dau			7		Scholar		CAI	Wick
		Bain	Johan		dau			7		Scholar		CAI	Wick
		Bain	Robert	son			4					CAI	Wick
		Bain	Alexander	son			1					CAI	Wick


Rosemary

----------


## IndolentFop

Dear Rosemary

Thanks ever so much for your message.  It's ever so kind of you.

I use the ScotlandsPeople website and unfortunately neither of these Alexanders are mine.

Alexander seems to be alive in 1905 when Hellen dies and when his son Alexander is married in 1909 but has disappeared by the 1911 census and I can't find any records of his death.  Perhaps he has left Scotland or his death is unrecorded for some reason.

Thanks again for your help.  It is really much appreciated.

Alistair

----------


## IndolentFop

I have learned some more.

George Cecil MacKay Bain was a son of Alexander and Jane.  He was born in 1917 in Inverness and went on to serve in the Royal Army Medical Corps.  He married Clementine Catherine Drummey in 1942 and he died on 18 April 1946 in Inverness whilst still in the army.  He is buried at Kilmonivaig Cemetery.

I made an error with the father of Alexander Bain [b 1831].  His father was William Bain [b 1806, Glasgow, d Hempriggs 6 May 1896] and his mother was Margaret Sutherland [b 1798 Latheron, d 17 Nov 1877 Tannach]

----------


## Ballymore

I do not know if this is relevant or not but there was a Magnus Bain who had the tenancy of Grudges (farm) in Tannach around the 1880's. This may though be a completely different family from yours.

----------


## IndolentFop

Hi Ballymore

Thanks ever so much for writing.  I think Magnus is from a different line from mine.

On the plus side, I have just managed to trace Alexander.  He died in Cromarty in 1956.  The Boston USA bit seems to have been a real red herring.  Now to find his wife Jane / Jean / Janet.

Thanks again

----------


## IndolentFop

I finally found Alexander's wife Jane.  She died on the 8th Dec 1957 at 44 Leverton Street, St Pancras, London from chronic bronchitis and pneumonia.  I have no idea why she was there since the informant for her death was her son William John Bain who's address is 22 Springfield Gardens, Inverness.

----------


## shardex

> Hi there
> 
> I'm researching the family tree on my mother's side and I seem to have hit some brick walls.  I've been through the various Bain threads on here and found some excellent information.  I was wondering if anyone had made any headway in the two or three years since those posts were made.
> 
> Here's what I have so far.  
> 
> My great-grandfather was Alexander Bain who was born on March 15th 1880 at Tannach.  He married Jane Miller on 24th September 1909 and they had at least two children - Helen Sutherland Bain [b: 26/12/1909 so cutting the wedding pretty fine!] and Elizabeth Jane Thomson Bain [26/11/1911].  They may have had other children, perhaps a George Cecil MacKay Bain born in Inverness in 1917.  I have no idea as to what happened to Alexander or Jane or whether they had other children too.
> 
> His father [my gg grandfather] was another Alexander Bain, born in 1831 in Watten.  He married Helen Sutherland [b:  ~1844] on 27th October 1865 and she seems to have been his second wife.  She died in 1905 but I have no idea as to what happened to him.  Alexander seems to have had numerous children.  His first wife was perhaps Jane Bain nee MacAdie who died in 1864 from a ruptured womb but the parents' names don't tally on the Bain MacAdie birth certificate.
> ...


Hi Bainrther back

----------


## IndolentFop

> Hi Bainrther back


Hi there, what does this mean?

----------

